# MM Oct 22



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

due to the HARC race our next race will be the 22nd of october


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Good deal, should have the 22t ready that day and ankle healed up...lol.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

i should have the sc10 rdy by then


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool, I should be there.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Think I can make it. Need to get home and check master calendar. I'll be rocking a new ride too.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What u get?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Any mod buggy guys? I need to try this thing.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

For me:
1/8 ebuggy
1/10 2wd mod
1/10 4wd mod


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cool! :cheers:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Biff, I'll run 2wd. And 4wd SC. Nick, have to see about 4wd buggy. Like to, but depends on whether I can get some shake down runs onto the SC10 4x before that weekend.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will have the 44, 22, and possibly 22T.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah Biff, I'll run 2wd. And 4wd SC. Nick, have to see about 4wd buggy. Like to, but depends on whether I can get some shake down runs onto the SC10 4x before that weekend.


I see Ron lurking. :goldfish:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

ron won't show. Would really like to run some 2wd sc, but i think most of those guys are only running at mike's.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I might have to dust off the slash 4x4, havent ran it since the last race at MnM. Now that I think of it, I think its broke...lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Who's showing you for this race? I may have to bring out the Hyper for this one...lol.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I'll be there


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Planning to be there. Don't know if SC10 4x4 will be ready by then, but we'll see.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be there.. looking forward to it


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Count me in for 1/8 buggy


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

it will be good seeing you guys again! track was in decent shape last week. i may go there friday to do some touch up work and water.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm planning on making this, running SC. I know I'll be very rusty....lol


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

What is the schedule for the next couple of months?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

LowBlueRanger said:


> I'm planning on making this, running SC. I know I'll be very rusty....lol


Do you have a 1/8 ebuggy?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am thinking of doing the Hat trick, 4wd 10th, 2wd 10th, and SC 10th. Hopefully I can prepare all three. lol. Guess I will see which are the biggest classes before I commit to three though.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Im thinking 

1/10 2wd
1/10 4wd
1/8 ebuggy


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Snowmonkey said:


> What is the schedule for the next couple of months?


not really sure just yet, it depends on the turnouts. as you already know i dont plan on doing this for too much longer. all i can say is that for sure it will be at least once a month twice if its a good crowd.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> What is the schedule for the next couple of months?


+1 ti what Marcus said. I imagine we'll tlak about that Saturday. Bring your old arse out.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What time is it starting? Just pinned the slipper in the sc10 gonna buy sway bars and tires this week hopefully i can make it, things just came up lol as usual


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

B4Maz said:


> Do you have a 1/8 ebuggy?


Not yet, I decided to hold off on it. I just havent felt like dropping money into rc right now.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> What time is it starting? Just pinned the slipper in the sc10 gonna buy sway bars and tires this week hopefully i can make it, things just came up lol as usual


drivers meeting at noon race shortly after.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Can anyone bring an extra LiPo charger for me to use? Mine crapped out, new one wont be here in time. I'll have my PSU.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I have a DTX Ice you can use. Left yellow button doesn't work, but neither does anyone else's that's had it more than 10 minutes. Fortunately, you don't need that button much.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

That's fine, I don't like yellow too much anyways.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i have one too, will bring just in case Chris' charger is as old as he is!!!!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you, sirs


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

will be at MM from about midday to close working on the track and cars.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Done working nites for awhile. Looking foward to turning some laps tomm. .


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

mofreaka said:


> Done working nites for awhile. Looking foward to turning some laps tomm. .


you betta turn your phone off!!


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

i might be going.... im going to a swap meet a forbend airfeild to try to sell my airplane


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> you betta turn your phone off!!


I think you jinxed me Marcus. Just got a call to go in at 4am sat. Its alright, told them Ill be out of town lol. RACE ON!!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

See you all in the morning.. I'll be racing 2wd buggy and 4wd buggy.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Lots of fun today! laid back with no drama, just how i like it! see you guys in two weeks. will post results later tonight.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> Lots of fun today! laid back with no drama, just how i like it! see you guys in two weeks. will post results later tonight.


*waves* Brian over here...or those who know me on RcTech as SourDieselX...or the dude with the orange associated sc10 4x4 that wrecked a lot today, haha.

it was a lot of fun, thanks to all those who offered their lending hand and help with getting my truck up and running, 14 year hiatus, someone said it's like riding a bike...wrong! haha. Again, thanks for a good time!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

It was nice rubbing fenders with the new guys. Had to get my SC feet under me again. Lol


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Lots of fun today, I dont think I'm going to be in town for the next one though. So are we going to try for the every 2 weeks again or are we still just playing it by ear?


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a great time today. Thank you Marcus for putting on a fun day of racing. I'm looking forward to the next one.

-Dean


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

had a great time .... to all that helped me with the e buggy thanks very much..... the esc is bad !!!!! to all that helped me break in the new body .......thanks..... look forward to gettin together again in a couple of weeks thanks mw


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good times, weird weekend. Body coming off the B4 while being marshaled and stripped spur gear on B44. Never had either of those happen before LOL. That pack I ran through the SC10 4x4 was fun, truck feels pretty good already. Looking forward to some spare time so I can start dialing it in. Not sure if I can make teh next. alysa has swim meet first weekend in Nov and I think that's where it falls.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Had a great time guys. Marcus and Chris did a great job announcing. Big thanks to Marcus for putting the time in and getting this all set up. 

Great driving by everyone and everyone had fun. What RC should be!

Chris keeps stripping spurs in his B44. I think this all started with the Chris-Phil Big Bang incident!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

B4Maz said:


> Had a great time guys. Marcus and Chris did a great job announcing. Big thanks to Marcus for putting the time in and getting this all set up.
> 
> Great driving by everyone and everyone had fun. What RC should be!
> 
> Chris keeps stripping spurs in his B44. I think this all started with the Chris-Phil Big Bang incident!


Uh uh. Big Phil actually took out a diff gear, which I ran for another round. That's actually the original spur gear, which means the dang thing was almost 4 years old. It was probably time to replace it anyway LOL. Could have fixed it with another 10 minutes, I had it all in pieces when Marcus called the first main out.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Man sounds like missed a good race, all i need is a transponder and im good for next race


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Both my SC and e-buggy broke on me during qualifying and screwed up my pretty good lap times, oh well. Had a great time racing you guys see yall at the next one!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like I'll be in town for the next one after all. Looking forward to it already. I think I'm going to be getting a better steering servo for the slash, any recomendations that wont break the bank? Running an old hitec 5645 now, its just too slow I think.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

You could try one of these...
http://www.mksservosusa.com/product.php?productid=23&cat=1&page=1

Digital, metal gear, pretty good specs and reasonably priced. I've got a couple of MKS servos. I run a DS670 in my 1/8 E-buggy and a DS1009 in my TC. They are very good quality for a really good price, and they are distributed from hear in Houston. MKS is pretty well known in the RC airplane and heli world and they have just recently gotten in to the RC car world.

Just my opinion.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Heard nothing but good about the MKS servos. DS1009 is a little quicker than the 1210, specs are almost identical to the Fu 9551 I have in my SC10 4by. At half the price.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

When is the next race gonna b? All i need is a transponder if any1 have for sale let me know so we can qork out a deal. Also where should i cut or put holes on the sct body? If its necessary


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> When is the next race gonna b? All i need is a transponder if any1 have for sale let me know so we can qork out a deal. Also where should i cut or put holes on the sct body? If its necessary


Not neccesary with the new transponders. It's very likely your truck has a place already configured to bolt it in place.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Sry my bad i ment like venting the body to make jumps easie, the sc10 4x4 comes with holes to mount transponders


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

You should cut some holes, to vent. I do, it helps with the parachuting effect but, it can still occur.


Did Marcus ever post the results up anywhere?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

will post tomorrow , having battery issues with this **** laptop again....


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

MM off road 10-22-2011

-- 2WD Open - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 12 5:25.71 Nick Maslowski 
2 3 11 5:14.50 Steven Fleutiet 
3 4 10 5:03.68 Karl Stovall 
4 2 10 5:25.51 Chris Thayer 

-- 4WD SC - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 13 5:25.08 Marcus Williams 
2 6 12 5:22.77 Jason Cristie 
3 2 11 5:01.43 Eric nutt 
4 8 10 5:32.03 Brian Flahn 
5 5 10 5:44.43 Randell Martin 
6 7 9 5:21.06 Eric langstaff 
7 1 4 1:35.55 Chris Jones 
8 3 2 0:52.59 Karl Stovall 

-- 4WD open - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 12 5:09.29 Nick Maslowski 
2 2 12 5:09.58 Steven Fleuriet 
3 4 11 5:01.34 Karl Stovall 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Chris Thayer 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Chris Jones 

-- 1/8 ebuggy - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 13 5:26.53 Suttin 
2 3 12 5:04.65 Dean Mccarthy 
3 5 12 5:13.66 Mike Cohan 
4 7 12 5:19.20 Devin Copeland 
5 6 12 5:23.85 Jason Cristie 
6 4 12 5:30.12 Randell Martin 
7 1 8 3:09.97 Nick Maslowski


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for posting up the times Marcus!


----------

